# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چطوری میشه به تراز بالای 6100 قلمچی رسید

## pouyasadeghi

سلام بچه ها با روزی چند ساعت میشه به ترازبالایی 6100 قلمچی رسید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

کمک کنید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کمک کنید


1-زیاد درس بخون
2-درس میخونی بدون اینکه به تسلط برسی ولش نکن

----------


## milad00

ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست و یه سوال الکیه چیزی که مهمه اینه که خودت تا چه حد درسارو متوجه بشی و بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر تلاش بکنی

----------


## gallant

اگه فارغ التحصیل هستین که 7-8 ساعت روزی بخونین کافیه بیشتر بقول دوستمون تسلط مهمه
ولی خب تلاش بیشتر مشخصه ادم ب موفقیت بیشتری میرسه!6ساعت با 8ساعت در روز بالاخره فرق داره!

----------


## Dr fatima97

با مفهومی خوندن.......

بالای 7-8 ساعت

----------


## pouria98

> ساعت مطالعه مهم نیست و یه سوال الکیه چیزی که مهمه اینه که خودت تا چه حد درسارو متوجه بشی و بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر تلاش بکنی


ساعت مطالعه مهم ترین چیزه
ساعت مطالعه که بالا باشه پیشرفت اسون تر و سریع تر میشه



> اگه فارغ التحصیل هستین که 7-8 ساعت روزی بخونین کافیه بیشتر بقول دوستمون تسلط مهمه
> ولی خب تلاش بیشتر مشخصه ادم ب موفقیت بیشتری میرسه!6ساعت با 8ساعت در روز بالاخره فرق داره!


با جمله اولتون(بخش اولش موافق نیستم)
ولی برای جمله دومتون: احسنت بر شما

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> 1-زیاد درس بخون
> 2-درس میخونی بدون اینکه به تسلط برسی ولش نکن


ریاضی فقط خوبه همه از صفر شروع کردم بعد یع لیسانس و دور بودن از درس دارم میام سراغ درس دبیرستان بعد ده سال

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> با مفهومی خوندن.......
> 
> بالای 7-8 ساعت


مرسی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> ساعت مطالعه مهم ترین چیزه
> ساعت مطالعه که بالا باشه پیشرفت اسون تر و سریع تر میشه
> 
> با جمله اولتون(بخش اولش موافق نیستم)
> ولی برای جمله دومتون: احسنت بر شما


حرفتون قبول دارم اول کمیت بعدکیفیت

----------


## Amin-jh

با درس خواندن  :Yahoo (21): 

و من الله توفیق.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
شوخی نمی کنم
واقعا با درس خواندن نه با کتاب خریدن یا کلاس رفتن یا فلان یا فلان

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> اگه فارغ التحصیل هستین که 7-8 ساعت روزی بخونین کافیه بیشتر بقول دوستمون تسلط مهمه
> ولی خب تلاش بیشتر مشخصه ادم ب موفقیت بیشتری میرسه!6ساعت با 8ساعت در روز بالاخره فرق داره!


یکم طول مبکشه برای منی که ده سال از درس دوربودم به تسلط برسم

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام بچه ها با روزی چند ساعت میشه به ترازبالایی 6100 قلمچی رسید


والا من پارسال که سوم بودم برای قلم چی نمیخوندم 6800-6900میشدم تا خدا امسال چی بخواد

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> سلام بچه ها با روزی چند ساعت میشه به ترازبالایی 6100 قلمچی رسید


به سختی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> به سختی


یعنی اینقدر سخته

----------


## maria.h

ziyad khodto dargir darsnameha nakon,bishtar test bzan makhsosan vase riazi,zistam nokteye testaro bnvis k roz ghable azmon bkhoni onaro,brahati mishi 6100

----------


## Healer

یه راه میانبر
درصد زمینتو ببر بالا  :Yahoo (4): 
و درصد زیست بقه اختصاصیا ۲۰ هم بزنی این دوتا درس میبرنت بالای ۶۱۰۰
عربی ‌هم که مهمه
کلا بیشتر ‌رو اختصاصیا زوم کن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

خیلی تلاش میکنمم من الان روزی نه ساغت

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> یه راه میانبر
> درصد زمینتو ببر بالا 
> و درصد زیست بقه اختصاصیا ۲۰ هم بزنی این دوتا درس میبرنت بالای ۶۱۰۰
> عربی ‌هم که مهمه
> کلا بیشتر ‌رو اختصاصیا زوم کن


من ریاضیم خیلی خوبه روزی نه ساعت درس میخونم کمکم میکنه

----------


## parnia-sh

عاقاتست تستتتتتتتتتت
خیلیییییی اثر داره همش نخون تست بزن
من 2تا دوست داشتم متفاوت
یکیش فقط میخوند خیبییییییییییی ترازش 5400
یکیش زیاد نمیخوند به قدر تسلط ولیی خیلیییییییی تست میزد تراز7100
رویی 200 تاتست بزن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dars

> عاقاتست تستتتتتتتتتت
> خیلیییییی اثر داره همش نخون تست بزن
> من 2تا دوست داشتم متفاوت
> یکیش فقط میخوند خیبییییییییییی ترازش 5400
> یکیش زیاد نمیخوند به قدر تسلط ولیی خیلیییییییی تست میزد تراز7100
> رویی 200 تاتست بزن


من شدید بانظرت موافقم دوستای منم همین جورین

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اره تست خیلی خوبه

----------


## milad00

> ساعت مطالعه مهم ترین چیزه
> ساعت مطالعه که بالا باشه پیشرفت اسون تر و سریع تر میشه
> 
> با جمله اولتون(بخش اولش موافق نیستم)
> ولی برای جمله دومتون: احسنت بر شما


یکی هست که با روزی 7 ساعت خوندن درسو خوب متوجه میشه ولی یکی با روزی 12 ساعت خوندن درسو متوجه نمیشه پس ساعت مطالعه مهم نیس چیزی که مهمه تمرکزت موقع درس خوندن و شناخت توانایی های خودت که تا چقدر میتونی یه درسو متوجه بشی و کامل بفهمی یکی میتونه با یک دور خوندن یه درسو بفهمه یکیم با چندین دور

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> یکی هست که با روزی 7 ساعت خوندن درسو خوب متوجه میشه ولی یکی با روزی 12 ساعت خوندن درسو متوجه نمیشه پس ساعت مطالعه مهم نیس چیزی که مهمه تمرکزت موقع درس خوندن و شناخت توانایی های خودت که تا چقدر میتونی یه درسو متوجه بشی و کامل بفهمی یکی میتونه با یک دور خوندن یه درسو بفهمه یکیم با چندین دور


من سخت تر متوجه میشم چون ده سال از درس بودم

----------


## سرباز کنکوری

> سلام بچه ها با روزی چند ساعت میشه به ترازبالایی 6100 قلمچی رسید


سلام. خیلی راحت میشه به 6000 رسید من ترازم4000بود ازمون بعدش شدم6300 خیلی خیلی راحت همه هم تعجب کرده بودن اما توجه داشته باشید که میانگین تراز6000 نیازی به هوش انچنانی یا نمیدونم پایه قوی نداره شما اگه یکم باهوش باشی می بینی تراز 6000 میانگین درصد40 می خواد این یعنی مثلا درسی مث فیزیک به نظرتون چندتا باید از تستاش پاسخ بدین؟؟؟تقریبا11 سوال از 30 سوالبه همی راحتی...اصلا نگاه به درصد نکن فقط بگو من اینقد سوال باید جواب بدم .......موفق باشید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام. خیلی راحت میشه به 6000 رسید من ترازم4000بود ازمون بعدش شدم6300 خیلی خیلی راحت همه هم تعجب کرده بودن اما توجه داشته باشید که میانگین تراز6000 نیازی به هوش انچنانی یا نمیدونم پایه قوی نداره شما اگه یکم باهوش باشی می بینی تراز 6000 میانگین درصد40 می خواد این یعنی مثلا درسی مث فیزیک به نظرتون چندتا باید از تستاش پاسخ بدین؟؟؟تقریبا11 سوال از 30 سوالبه همی راحتی...اصلا نگاه به درصد نکن فقط بگو من اینقد سوال باید جواب بدم .......موفق باشید


یکم بیشتر توضیح میدین

----------

